# Anchor set up suggestions



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I just tie the rope directly to the anchor mast.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Highly recommend this pulley/swivel. 

SpinRx — ZIGCO LLC | PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Drill a vertical hole in the pipe between the two pulleys and run an eyebolt through with a nylock nut on top.. Then just attach pulley. Just make sure you done have more than a couple threads sticking out past your nylock nut so it wont damage your rope.


----------



## ColoradoTiger (Apr 28, 2020)

Osprey said:


> I just tie the rope directly to the anchor mast.


Any chance you have a picture of this? Does the rope slide or do you have something to keep it in place? Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I don't think I've ever tied a type of knot to let it slide around, but even then I don't think it'd be an issue since it would always be pulled to the back. Just go around the pipe twice and use a decent cinch type knot like an improved clinch or slip knot, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

Im assuming youre going to be using this in the small boat in your profile pic? Remember you will need twice the rope to use a system like this and pull twice as much in every time. Yes it'll be easier to pull but it'll take longer. Anchors are and can be dangerous as it presents a rope in the water. I've lost one to the bottom of the river because it ever so gently landed between two large rocks and no amount of tugging even upstream would free it. Keep a knife handy and NO KNOTS ON THE TAG END! At least when or if yours snags, it'll slip the rope through the anchor pulley and you wont lose the rope. When I resorted to cutting I lost about 10 feet of rope rendering my line to a bow line for the future and leaving a rope in the water. I'ts bad news bears. Someone found it and recovered it in lower water before I was back. Good for them and good on them too. I was a novice boater and hadn't weighed the dangers and now realize my mistake. I was happy they did get it and they can have my anchor for their hard work. Last thing to remember is that you now have an pile of loose 5/8" rope just chilling in your rowers bay that could potentially knot itself and now you could risk getting into more trouble. My point is'nt to dissuade you from using an anchor especially for those fishing lazy days but to warn you and others of the risks they carry. Also you will need way more line than you think in any water thats moving. The further the anchor is from the boat the better it can grab the bottom of the river. Last thing I will do is promote a local company called Green Anchors out of Hamilton(?). Steel cased lead is less likely to add any lead to the river.


----------



## Sharkness (Aug 5, 2009)

Make sure your mast is flat or pointed down, so it won't slide towards the boat, and tie your rope on.


----------

